# Letters from previous landlords



## sakkoub (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello all,


I am moving to sydney on 23rd, sep, looking into the realstate sites I have noticed that most of the agencies ask for identification letters from people you know in Australia and previous landlords, but as a new immigrant i am afraid I may not have any of these with me from day one, and ultimately I will need to rent an accommodation.

Any ideas how things can be solved out?

Thanks in advance.
Best Regards,


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

I used to work in a real estate and when people applied for rentals (recent immigrants treated the same) we would always need details of previous rental..we would clarify how much rent u paid and whether it was on time. Usually if people put a phone number of previous landlord or the agent we would ring for a verbal confirnation but it was also good to see rent receipts, of it they were previous owners of a house etc. Bank statements showing rent/mortgage etc
We would also need details of employment to show u can afford the rent. 
If u dont have previous details of landlord it may be a bit hard. Some people offer a few months rent upfront as a way to prove they will be good tenants.
Good luck


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Dont need to show details right from day one. Just whatever u can


----------



## sakkoub (Aug 19, 2011)

Many thanks for the help, I believe I can offer him to pay 6 months in advance I hope that would support my application.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

sakkoub said:


> Many thanks for the help, I believe I can offer him to pay 6 months in advance I hope that would support my application.


It puts u in favour of other applicants. Some landlords like it..just helps when u dont have alot of rental history, as it shows ur capable of paying rent


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd rent from the owner- no agency. That's what I did recently arrived, no job, know no one, got a very nice house a nice land lord. Look on Gumtree


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

rebeccaf said:


> I'd rent from the owner- no agency. That's what I did recently arrived, no job, know no one, got a very nice house a nice land lord. Look on Gumtree


Need to be careful though. Make sure u still sign a lease


----------

